
Five Things Old Programmers Should Remember - signa11
https://medium.com/@garywiz/five-things-old-programmers-need-to-remember-e78caf0b0973
======
jmnicolas
"When every school on the planet is teaching coding to 10 year olds, those 18
million developers will become a drop in the bucket."

Every school (I suppose) is teaching maths to 10 year olds and we don't see
cohorts of mathematicians roaming the streets. There's no reason it's going to
be different for coders.

OK businesses probably need more developers than mathematicians, but I don't
think there's a shortage now (a shortage of 10x coders with a 0.5x salary for
sure ;-)

